# SOMA's Revenge - new twist on SOMA Cube Puzzle



## Steve Winter (Aug 27, 2012)

I know that the members of SpeedSolving enjoy challenging cube puzzles so I thought I would throw a new cube solution challenge your way.

I have designed a new type of puzzle that is a twist on the Classic SOMA cube puzzle. This puzzle has the same challenges as the original SOMA cube puzzle plus many more. Where the classic SOMA cube has 7 solid parts SOMA's Revenge has 14 parts that are wireframe outlines. The 7 inner parts are smaller and will fit into the 7 outer parts in various ways. You can use the inner parts to interlock multiple outer parts together. This is different from the classic SOMA cube which did not have any interlocking pieces. The ultimate challenge for this puzzle is to build a cube with the outer parts, with the inner parts forming a cube inside of them, and with all the parts interlocking.
This is a new puzzle and no one has ever found an interlocking cube solution. To make this fun, I am starting a prize contest for the first person to come up with an interlocking cube solution. The first prize is a $50 gift certificate for Shapeways.com ( Thanks Shapeways for helping to sponsor the contest). You can also enter with partial solutions since there is a 2nd place prize drawing from these entries. This prize is any model from my Shapeways shop.

The contest started ; August 10, 2012 and runs till the end of the year. Full contest details and rules are on my "SOMA's Revenge" Shapeways shop page There you will also find more information about the puzzle.

You enter the contest by submitting a Youtube video with your solution as a video response to my "SOMA's Revenge" Puzzle Cube Solution Contest video.

Feel free to post some comments on what you think of this new type of interlocking SOMA puzzle.
Good Luck if you take up the interlocking cube challenge.


----------



## Steve Winter (Sep 21, 2012)

I had a request to extend the contest to allow people getting "SOMA's Revenge" as Christmas presents time to enter. So I have extended the contest to the end of January 2013. The drawing prize for partial solutions will be done shortly after. Also no one has come up with a fully interlocked solution yet, so the Grand prize is still up for grabs.

Here is the updated Contest information on my Shapeways Shop page:
http://shpws.me/d69H


Good Luck and Best Regards

_________________
Steve Winter
Inventor of Ethereal Maze Puzzles - A new type of 3D rolling ball maze puzzle
Available at my Shapeways shop:
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/EtherealMazePuzzles


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy--...
Whoa. WE WANTS THE PRECIOUS!


----------



## Steve Winter (Oct 10, 2012)

I have am now also selling a painted version of this in the case at my Etsy shop. This has each inner piece painted a different color. I have attached some pictures below. 

You can check it out at my Etsy puzzle shop

You can order in the two color model from my Shapeways Shop

P.S. No one has come up with a fully interlocked solution yet, so the prizes are still up for grabs in the contest.






















Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steve Winter (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratulations to George Bell, the Grand Prize winner. George submitted this Youtube video entry showing all the steps to put the puzzle together in a fully interlocked solution, so he is the Grand Prize winner. This was actually a team effort between George and his fellow Shapeways friend Ken Johnson (johnsonken). Ken found the solution and George made the contest entry video, so they plan to share the prize. George will receive a $50 voucher courtesy of Shapeways for the Grand Prize. Thanks again to Shapeways for helping sponsor this contest.

The contest is still running and has been extended until the end of January 2013, so you still have time to order SOMA’s Revenge puzzles for Christmas gifts and anyone getting them will have time to enter the contest for a chance at the drawing prize. The drawing prize is any of the puzzles from my Ethereal Maze Puzzles Shapeway Shop. See full contest details and links to the videos at my "SOMA's Revenge" Shapeways Shop page: http://shpws.me/looS

Happy Holidays


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, that puzzle is amazing. Your other creations are truly impressive as well! Well done!


----------

